# M:N Abfrage



## Generic1 (20. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

weiß jemand auf die Schnelle wie man vom unteren Schema alle Konten mit den dazugehörigen Personen abfrägt bzw. wie man zu einer Person alle Konten mit dem Kontostand (KT_SALDO) erhält?
Besten Dank


----------



## Spitfire777 (20. Apr 2010)

Da musst du mit einem JOIN arbeiten.

So in der Art:

```
SELECT * 
FROM tabelle
LEFT JOIN tabelle2 ON xy = 123
LEFT JOIN tabelle3 ON foobar = 12345
```

Die Bedingungen sagen aus, welcher Datensatz mit welchem kombiniert wird. (Hier mit den Primär- und Sekundärschlüsseln arbeiten)

Oder mit einer Mehrfachauswahl von Tabellen:

```
SELECT *
FROM tabelle1, tabelle2, tabelle3
WHERE xy = 123
AND foobar= 12345
```

Wichtig sind die WHERE-Bedingungen, sonst gibts ein Kartesisches Produkt (alles wird mit allem kombiniert)


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2010)

@Spitfire777
da du gerade auf das Kartesisches Produkt hinweist solltest du die Join-Bedingungen ruhig genauer angeben, 
jetzt wo garantiert nicht mehr ins Lehrbuch geschaut wird 

SELECT *
FROM tabelle1 t1, tabelle2 t2
wehre t1.ktnr = t2.ktnr


----------

